# SMS nicht löschbar und lesbar!?



## Anonymous (14 April 2002)

Zwei meiner Freunde haben eine SMS erhalten, wo mein Absender angegeben wird. Nur ich habe ihnen diese Mails gar nicht gesendet. Weiterhin lassen sich diese SMS nicht öffnen und auch nicht löschen. Das Handy stürzt ab! Das dumme ist nur, das ich der Absender gewesen sein soll! Was kann man tun ?


Michael

[email protected]
  :cry:  :evil:


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

Diese Fälle sind mir bislang nur von Nokia-Handies her bekannt. Es handelt sich vermutlich um eine korrupte Steuer-SMS, die das Handy zum Absturz bringt.
Entweder Du löschst die Mail über ein Datenkabel und eine entsprechende Software oder (falls die SMS auf der Karte gespeichert ist) indem Du die Karte in ein anderes Handy einlegst oder Du gehst einfach zum Service Deines Handyherstellers.


----------



## Devilfrank (15 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> oder (falls die SMS auf der Karte gespeichert ist) indem Du die Karte in ein anderes Handy einlegst oder Du gehst einfach zum Service Deines Handyherstellers.



Korrekt! Für solche Fälle habe ich ein "uralt"-Handy (z.B. Motorola d520), wo derartige Steuercodes nicht funktionieren...


----------



## Freeman76 (15 April 2002)

Wurde auch schon Opfer von einer  :evil: WerbeSMS :evil:  mit Schadensfunktion - Karte aus Nokia raus, in Siemens von Freund rein, SMS gelöscht, gefreut


----------

